# FINALLY! LOOKING FOREVER! HARVESTABLE WALNUT TREES!



## Clay3063 (Sep 4, 2019)

After searching off and on for several years for walnut trees that we would be allowed to harvest, I found several on one ranch in north Texas that we will be allowed to harvest and mill early next year, after deer season. 

I haven't been in the shop to do any actual wood work in the last three months. Our schedule this summer has been busy at best and down right hectic at worst. Two weeks of summer camp. Rounding up supplies and distributing them among those we work with. Cooking and delivering 5 dozen breakfast burritos every single day and then an afternoon meal along with preparing for our worship devotional time. Then running herd on 100 plus homeless every day, trying to fill their needs has left us very little time to work in the portable workshop on wheels except to us it to cook in. Alas. I just haven't had time to do much of anything except what we are doing. 

Along with all of our normal daily routine, I have also been engaged at several speaking opportunities and will be heading back to central Texas to speak at a church in Gatesville on Sept 15th. I said that to say this, after speaking to a group at the HEB retreat center in Leakey, TX last month, I stopped by my best friend's parent's ranch on my way back to Colorado to spend a day with them before returning home. As we were walking along the creek, I noticed a pecular leaf arrangement and recognized it for what it was; a beautiful, huge walnut tree. After looking a little closer at two more trees, nestled among several native pecan trees and huge oak trees, I found them to be walnuts as well. 

My friend, Joel, spoke to his dad about these trees and we have been given the green light to cut them as soon after deer season as we can, most likely mid January. My other friend Henry will be helping me with cutting them and will also bring his HM 130 sawmill to mill them on sight. After further wandering along the creek, Joel, in recent days has spotted and marked several more walnut trees, as big or bigger than these, that we will be able to cut as well. 

Thought I share the pics here. I am super excited about the possibilities. 

Shalom!

Clay

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 4, 2019)

Great news there Clay! Good lumber and remember us here when you cut up that walnut crotch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Sep 4, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Great news there Clay! Good lumber and remember us here when you cut up that walnut crotch.


That crotch and those in the other trees were the first thing I looked at. I suspect they will be beautiful when opened up. Gonna be a while. But I can wait a few more weeks.... months. LOL. There are several on the big tree where other limbs branch off the main trunk.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 4, 2019)

Lumber out of the trunks and turning stock out of the branches, at least that's what I would do. Be sure and cut the y crotches on the flat so you get the amazing crotch feather figure.
CONGRATS!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Sep 4, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> Lumber out of the trunks and turning stock out of the branches, at least that's what I would do. Be sure and cut the y crotches on the flat so you get the amazing crotch feather figure.
> CONGRATS!!!


Yes sir. Kind what I was thinking too. Should be lots of great turning material in there. Guess I may need to start saving so I can upgrade to a larger lathe. Most of that stuff won't fit on my little midi lathe from Delta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Sep 4, 2019)

Speaking with Henry about these the other day, we're going to have to come up with a kiln of some sort. I will probably build one up here, solar powered, and haul a bunch of it up here to dry. Should be much easier to dry here than in the more humid climate of Texas. Will need to purchase a bunch of end seal as well or come up with some old paint.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 4, 2019)

You're going to have to hurry and find you some land. You need the church, shop, kiln and storage barn for all the lumber you're gonna be getting. People will hear what you're doing and taking trees. They'll be calling and asking if you want more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 4, 2019)

Clay, depending on where in Texas, i might be able to help you. I have a 20' flatbed trailer that might can be used. Due to your other life works, would like to try to help you out on this. I also have family in Texas, so might be a combined trip and I could even possibly leave the trailer at your place in Trinidad for a time until you figure out where the wood needs to go exactly. Keep me in mind. No promises, just would like to help out if I can.

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | +Karma 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 4, 2019)

Awesome gesture Garry! That's why wWB is the best place to be. Family that looks out for each other.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 4, 2019)

Eric, wonder if they will miss one of those Pecan trees................... ;-)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clay3063 (Sep 4, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> Clay, depending on where in Texas, i might be able to help you. I have a 20' flatbed trailer that might can be used. Due to your other life works, would like to try to help you out on this. I also have family in Texas, so might be a combined trip and I could even possibly leave the trailer at your place in Trinidad for a time until you figure out where the wood needs to go exactly. Keep me in mind. No promises, just would like to help out if I can.


Thanks Garry. When we get closer to time to cut, I'll certainly give you a shout.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Sep 4, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> You're going to have to hurry and find you some land. You need the church, shop, kiln and storage barn for all the lumber you're gonna be getting. People will hear what you're doing and taking trees. They'll be calling and asking if you want more.


Land is next. We are starting a capitol campaign next week trying to raise funds. I'll speak more to this in a different post on a different forum.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 4, 2019)

I don't know but I think a big ole slab of the pecan would look good in Virginia and Colorado!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Sep 4, 2019)

Fine looking trees, Clay. Impressive size and the crotches look great. January would be good harvesting time since the sap will be down. Need to air dry it for a year per inch of thickness in a place that has lots of air movement. The sticker wood should be ¾ inch or thicker. I've had great success air drying walnut over the last 40 years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 4, 2019)

Congrats! Should be a treasure trove of good lumber there! Remember the flat workers! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 4, 2019)

Invest in the anchor seal. Walnut air dries really well, just keep it covered. I bet you could sell a bunch of turning blanks to help recover some of your expenses. Turning blanks are easy to ship in flat rate boxes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2019)

Clay, glad to hear y'all are doing well and continuing in your noble work. I anxiously await pics of that walnut milled up! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 8, 2019)

Nice score! Sawing it up will be a fun time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 8, 2019)

Was just wondering what you were up to...good to hear from you.


----------



## Clay3063 (Sep 11, 2019)

Tony said:


> Clay, glad to hear y'all are doing well and continuing in your noble work. I anxiously await pics of that walnut milled up! Tony


It's going to be January before we can cut these down. We have to wait until after deer season. And like you, I can't wait to see what's inside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Sep 11, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Was just wondering what you were up to...good to hear from you.


Thank you Lou. Just holding down the fort. Haven't had much of any time the last three months to get into the shop to do much of anything. But hopefully with cooler temps I'll get more time in the shop. - Clay

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 12, 2019)

OH, the HEB camp at Leakey. That brings back 55 year old memories! Taking a dip in the Frio River in 105 deg weather was a shocking experience - was known to shrink things! I suppose you cannot drive in the river anymore to get to the camp. Our favorite way to arrive was driving in the river. At some point near where you took out, we'd dam up a little part of the channel and install a few dozen watermelons to cool. I didn't and still don't like watermelon (yeh, I know I'm weird!) , so no big deal for me - but I thought it was a neat thing to do!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 12, 2019)

I guess I'm weird too. I don't like watermelon!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 12, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I guess I'm weird too. I don't like watermelon!


You ought to try it with chicken. It might taste better. ................ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Sep 25, 2019)

Mike Hill said:


> OH, the HEB camp at Leakey. That brings back 55 year old memories! Taking a dip in the Frio River in 105 deg weather was a shocking experience - was known to shrink things! I suppose you cannot drive in the river anymore to get to the camp. Our favorite way to arrive was driving in the river. At some point near where you took out, we'd dam up a little part of the channel and install a few dozen watermelons to cool. I didn't and still don't like watermelon (yeh, I know I'm weird!) , so no big deal for me - but I thought it was a neat thing to do!


The only way to get to the camps is to drive in the river. And yes that water will shrink things... though at your age... NM. I didn't say that. LOL!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Sep 25, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I guess I'm weird too. I don't like watermelon!


I could have gone all day without you saying that. My image of you will be tarnished forever. SMH. For the love of all things Holy and Pure. You of all people. I expected more from you my brother. ROFL!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 25, 2019)

Clay3063 said:


> The only way to get to the camps is to drive in the river. And yes that water will shrink things... though at your age... NM. I didn't say that. LOL!


Well, after 43 years in the construction business, not sure if there is anything left to shrink!

We do use saws ya know! or I should say - I have people who use saws! As for ME - I just sit at my desk and buy wood all day!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

